# How clean is your screen?



## Ferdinand (Mar 30, 2007)

If you have 2 displays, then choose one. From a score out of 6 I would give myself a 3, being 1 the cleanest and 6 the messiest.


----------



## ora (Mar 30, 2007)

Hospital clean, cos I just bought a screen cleaning kit thingy and have got obsessive about it. It seems more important on these glossy screens as the marks show more. Movies look a _lot_ better though.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 30, 2007)

I said "hospital clean". There's never anything worse than dust on my monitor, and I don't let that build up much, either.

(And hospital computers are generally not clean, anyway...)


----------



## aicul (Mar 30, 2007)

I would say the real question should be : 


> How dirty can your screen become before you clean it?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 30, 2007)

I use Radtech's OmniCleanz and works quite well with that little cloth they include.


----------



## chevy (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm between 1 and 2. My screen is always clean... but I don't need to clean it every day, it's just placed so that it doesn't get too much dust.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 31, 2007)

filthy.  it didn't help that i managed to spray spraymount onto my Apple screen by accident


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 31, 2007)

I can never get my CRT smudge free, even with OmniCleanz.


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 31, 2007)

It might not work that well because it says "Excellent for * LCD and Plasma Displays*", and you have a CRT, but it actually shouldn't matter...


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 31, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> It might not work that well because it says "Excellent for * LCD and Plasma Displays*", and you have a CRT, but it actually shouldn't matter...


Oops!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 2, 2007)

i use iklear on my viewsonic lcd, and it works great.  i figured that if its safe for apple screens, then its got to be safe for other screens too.  only problem is that it doesn't remove ball point pen ink from your screen.



now i know you want to know how ink got on my screen.  lets just say i have a 3yr old son, and i used to keep a pen by my computer.  and if you can't figure out the rest of the story, then you must have no experience with children.  and yes, he is unharmed and still breathing, i did get the screen clean, and it somehow made it without any perminet damage.


----------



## Snaffle (Apr 2, 2007)

It's mostly always clean... except theirs a speck on it that drives me crazy.

/me gets screen cleaner


----------



## andyhargreaves (Apr 4, 2007)

Looked at this thread yesterday and felt positively ashamed, so now my MacBook screen is sparkling!!

Need to give 19" LCD attached to MacMini the same treatment, I think.

Andy


----------



## Qion (Apr 4, 2007)

Everybody wants to touch my MacBook, and I always feel like I'm taking on the role of "Daddy just hit mommy across the dinner table and we're all trying to keep eating" when I tell my clients or family to back off. 

Needless to say, it's _sometimes_ clean, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## minckster (Apr 4, 2007)

I gotta do a better job covering my mouth when I sneeze.* Unlike Quion, NO ONE ever wants to touch my iMac.





* Ewwww!


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 4, 2007)

I almost never clean mine, becausee It never really gets dirty.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2007)

My CRT is generally clean, as there are no stains or spills, but it does get a bit dusty.  I should probably dust it more often, but I'm strangely reluctant.


----------



## aarathi (Mar 10, 2008)

I am sometimes cleaning my screen.


----------

